# Extra Lights on your plow????



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone every mounted extra lights and tied them into your plow lights? What I am looking at is some SoundOff 1000 Lumen round lights to add to my plow mount to put more light out when i am in those dark parking lots in the early morning. What i was going to do is just tie them into my lights so when my plow lights are on high beam i the extra lights would be on. I have a Boss V and its OK when the lights in the parking lots are on, but when i get there sometime for some reason there parking lot lights are not on in the early morning hours and it makes it tough when the lights are high beam, it doesn't seem to make that big of a difference! Any other suggestions is cool to............


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Should be really easy since they won't draw much more current. $125 each shipped to you.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually if you wanted to get better light dispersion, you could mount four 500 lumen lights, instead of just two 1000 lumen.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Price check............ This is where i was getting them from! $65 Ech.
http://www.vlslighting.com/500_Lumen_LED_WL.html



SafetyLighting;940607 said:



> Should be really easy since they won't draw much more current. $125 each shipped to you.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, those are the 500 Lumen ones. The price I gave was for the 1000 that you posted about orginally.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Adding additional lighting might not be a bad idea in your case, but I'd question using LEDs on a plow frame. Since LEDs don't generate any heat, any snow that gets caked on them will just stay there - and make them useless in pretty short order. 

One of our drivers asked for more lighting on a 6 wheel dump truck we used to run. I suggested that what he needed was a driving beam, so I installed a set of Hella 550's on the plow frame that I had at home with 55 watt amber bulbs. (He was one of those folks that actually believes that amber cuts through snow and fog.) Truth be told, it worked out quite well because of the well defined beam pattern. I did run them to a separate switch through a relay though so he could use them only when he wanted.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

My bad on that one!!! I clicked on the 1000 lumen ones and for some reason it only pulls the 500 lumen ones! I am waiting on a price back on them from him. I bought 500's from him already and getting ready to place a order. Your web page doesn't seem to have product on it? At least the one that came up when i googled you!


SafetyLighting;940685 said:


> Yeah, those are the 500 Lumen ones. The price I gave was for the 1000 that you posted about orginally.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I do not have an online store, but I will beat any price you get. My guess is that he is going to give you a price of $113.04 each plus shipping. I'll ship you two for 235.00 total.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Too Stroked;940778 said:


> One of our drivers asked for more lighting on a 6 wheel dump truck we used to run. I suggested that what he needed was a driving beam, so I installed a set of Hella 550's on the plow frame that I had at home with 55 watt amber bulbs. (He was one of those folks that actually believes that amber cuts through snow and fog.) Truth be told, it worked out quite well because of the well defined beam pattern. I did run them to a separate switch through a relay though so he could use them only when he wanted.


This is similar to what I did on my Jeep, except I used fog lights I wasn't using. Pictures are at the bottom of this thread (#8). http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74415

Fran


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I would suggest using something a little smaller. Like soundoffs might lights. A lot smaller than the others.

And why not put them on the side of the light tower instead of the plow, that way not as much snow will get caked on.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

E-mail sent...........


SafetyLighting;941031 said:


> I do not have an online store, but I will beat any price you get. My guess is that he is going to give you a price of $113.04 each plus shipping. I'll ship you two for 235.00 total.


----------

